# Pic request, TTs with 17" deep dish



## LuisVton (Sep 23, 2006)

Looking for ppics of dished 17s on some TTs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: Pic request, TTs with 17" deep dish (LuisVton)*

probably have better luck if you looked for 18s.. not a lot of people put aftermarket 17s on their TTs


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: Pic request, TTs with 17" deep dish (cdougyfresh)*

I will be fitting these on my car in the coming weeks just for fun and will snap a few shots while they are on (SSR Vienna Kreiss 17's) 








but I run 19's (nicer look for a TT IMO) (car below not mine just same wheels)










_Modified by turbott920 at 7:39 PM 1-29-2008_


----------



## jetta8vwolfsburg (Jul 2, 2001)

*Re: Pic request, TTs with 17" deep dish (turbott920)*

what front bumper is on that black car?


----------



## Polski Ogier (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Pic request, TTs with 17" deep dish (jetta8vwolfsburg)*

Looks like Rieger, but might be wrong.


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: Pic request, TTs with 17" deep dish (jetta8vwolfsburg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jetta8vwolfsburg* »_what front bumper is on that black car?

Rieger RS-4 lip with DTM splitter
http://www.esetuning.com/category-s/273.htm


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: Pic request, TTs with 17" deep dish (turbott920)*

Beat me to it!
Why did Axis stop making the supermesh?







such a pretty wheel...


----------



## uBr-HOSEN (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: Pic request, TTs with 17" deep dish (LuisVton)*

i believe atraks jlines were 17s


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: Pic request, TTs with 17" deep dish (Murderface)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Murderface* »_
Why did Axis stop making the supermesh?







such a pretty wheel...

Can't quote me on this for sure but I heard something about having problems with their overseas manufacturer so they quit working with that company and came out with the pentas?


----------



## LuisVton (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: Pic request, TTs with 17" deep dish (turbott920)*

thanks for the pics guys


----------



## atrak (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Pic request, TTs with 17" deep dish (uBr-HOSEN)*



uBr-HOSEN said:


> i believe atraks jlines were 17s
> They were 18's. They just look like 17's cuz of my monster truck tires I had on there.


----------



## 225TTRoadster (Oct 24, 2007)

ok now bring on the Roadsters!!!


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: (225TTRoadster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *225TTRoadster* »_ok now bring on the Roadsters!!! 


Here are the easy ones...
[IMG]http://images106.fotki.com/v509/photos/2/282664/1131372/avuswheels-vi.jpg?1107788426


























































_Modified by turbott920 at 6:12 PM 1-31-2008_


----------



## ttuner (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: (turbott920)*

mine: (18's)
8.5in in the front 10in in the rear


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

sexy sexy


----------



## uBr-HOSEN (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

17x9.5 et 25.....still in the fender


----------



## atrak (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: (uBr-HOSEN)*

That's gonna look beyond good.


----------



## uBr-HOSEN (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (atrak)*

i dont think Im gonna run 17 tho, I was just checking out the ets. Im prolly gonna run 18s with that et


----------



## atrak (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: (uBr-HOSEN)*

18'' Schmidts?


----------



## uBr-HOSEN (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (atrak)*

yea VNs


----------



## PatNY04 (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: (uBr-HOSEN)*

whats your suspension setup? UBr-Hosen


----------



## uBr-HOSEN (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (PatNY04)*

whats shown there is modified H&Rs......but Im currently building a custom airride setup


----------



## EvoJetta (May 21, 2001)

*Re: (uBr-HOSEN)*

Dont go 17's go 19's it looks great on a TT. Here is mine on 19's!


----------



## j. Kush (Apr 3, 2002)

*Re: (uBr-HOSEN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uBr-HOSEN* »_17x9.5 et 25.....still in the fender










this is going to be fantastic!








th-lines are perfect on a mk1 TT. 


_Modified by j. Kush at 12:30 AM 2-10-2008_


----------

